# Equine physio/chiropractor in shropshire



## Jackson (13 April 2011)

Could you reccomend one to me? I have a shortlist at the moment, however I am unsure who would be the best. 
Thank you


----------



## Mynstrel (13 April 2011)

If Joanne Andrews travels your way we found her to be very good.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 April 2011)

I use Emma Dainty, she's a physio and very good 

A few people at the yard use Anna Fox but she seems to just tell them all their horse's pelvis is "out", that she has "popped it back in" and they are fine... all very strange!


----------



## WellyBaggins (13 April 2011)

Bradford's Vet Physio are FAB


----------



## Jackson (13 April 2011)

Thanks all  Someone Said someting like that to me about Anna Fox, that is why i am being so careful, I was looking to get Mark Winsor out but he is in Cheshire and I would have to take my horse to him. 
 Have you heard anything at all about Helen Lightfoot? she is near me but I can't seem to find much about her at all? What about Anna Dainty?


----------



## chestnut cob (13 April 2011)

Someone at our yard uses Helen Lightfoot and quite likes her.

Emma Dainty, not Anna.  That's who I use, AFAIK she's the only "proper" physio in the area.  She's a chartered veterinary physio whereas the rest are all chiropractors or osteopaths.  I like her because she is realistic.  She doesn't come along and tell me she can wave a magic wand to make my horse perfect again, she tells me what she sees and then gives me exercises to do daily with him plus recommends a work programme.  ATM he is on a 6-8 week lunging programme to help build more topline.  The rest of the "physio's" who I see work on other horses at the yard seem to claim they can mend bones and everything, in one 45 min session, no real follow up and never any sensible comment on the horse's muscle development, how s/he needs to be improved and how...


----------



## Jackson (13 April 2011)

Sorry, my mistake, getting them all mixed up here  She sounds like what i need. Only getting voicemail at the moment though..


----------



## chestnut cob (13 April 2011)

Jackson said:



			Sorry, my mistake, getting them all mixed up here  She sounds like what i need. Only getting voicemail at the moment though.. 

Click to expand...

Leave her a message, she will call back I'm sure.


----------



## Jackson (13 April 2011)

Have done  Thankyou!


----------



## dressagecrazy (13 April 2011)

Emma's great, she used to treat my horses before i changed vets but i always found her very good.
I now use a Louise Mitchell who is also a registered physio she is also very good. Both are as good as each other ive now used Louise for the past 2 years & she's happily supported me with advice when ive needed it by phone & with visits.


----------



## kezimac (13 April 2011)

helen is good. i now use andrea pole though - she is based in worcs but she travels all over - she is physio AND mctimoney chiro. she is very good.


----------



## Escada2004 (16 April 2011)

Another thumbs up for Emma Dainty, i have used her for years on a number of horses. Recently been using Fiona Boyd for McTimony however she is temporary living in Ireland but does come back frequently to see the horses so well worth emailing her enquiries@fionaboyd.co.uk her website is www.fionaboyd.co.uk


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 April 2011)

And another vote for Emma, she is great, happy to spend ages discussing your horse and their problems.  If you leave a message on her voicemail she will always get back to you.
Interesting comments about Anna Fox, I won a treatment from her as a raffle prize and had her out to Murph,  got exactly the same comment about his pelvis although never a problem Emma has found .


----------



## herewego (16 April 2011)

That is interesting about Anna Fox, have had her out to both my horses and its always, thier pelvis, another girl at the yard also has her horse done and guess what its the pelvis! Never thought about it before reading this thread, may be I will try Emma Dainty


----------



## Bennions Field (16 April 2011)

OP you cant be too far from me, i have used helen lightfoot for a number of years, she's lovely with the horses and gives a realistic outcome, she's mctimmoney trained and does both human and equine, would happily recommend.


----------



## Booboos (16 April 2011)

Emma Dainty is brilliant. She is also a very knowledgeable horsewoman herself which helps enormously as she can understand if you say, e.g. "can't seem to get him off the left shoulder in the half-pass". She takes her time, looks at them in hand in walk/trot and then on the lunge and can really see the horse's movement.


----------



## SARAH PAGE (10 September 2014)

I have had Abigayle Williams out to my horses on several occasions, she is a Veterinary Physiotherapist who uses lots of different therapies, including electrotherapy and exercise therapies.  She is very good with the horses, and I would recommend her to anyone.  She is also a trained saddle fitter and saddle problems solver and can sort out back and saddle issues.  She travels all over Shropshire and has even come out to my horses on Saturdays.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## g16 (25 May 2015)

I know this is an old thread but looking to get someone out to check my new horse and wondering if people's recommendations were still the same?


----------



## chestnut cob (26 May 2015)

Yes. Still only use Emma dainty.


----------



## g16 (26 May 2015)

chestnut cob said:



			Yes. Still only use Emma dainty.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, do you know roughly what she charges?


----------



## serenityjane (26 May 2015)

Emma was approx £50-£60 last time she came out to me-but we are in Welshpool so it is quite a distance and may have included travel. Also very good is Janette Keeley (osteopath) £75 from Flintshire, Anna Fox charged me £75 about 5 years ago-and guess what? The pelvis was out, but she put it back and my horse was fine-NOT!!!! Emma Dainty came out a little while later and referred me to the vet-horse had a fine and dandy pelvis, but also had kissing spines-hence Emmas referral!
You could try contacting Emma via Siddle Veterinary Services or Fyrnwy vets as I believe she does a fair bit of work with both. She was also on the olympic horse physio team in 2012- so she knows her stuff!


----------



## SARAH PAGE (4 September 2015)

Abigayle Williams covers Shropshire.  I recommend her very highly as she provides excellent service and follow up support/exercise therapies not provided by many physio or chiro people.  She has been treating my horses and dogs for several years now and she has been very knowledgeable and open with advice and support.


----------

